# Road trip



## Lgermiquet (Feb 16, 2014)

Driving south from Zacatecas to either Aguascalientes or San Luis Potozi. Which should I choose any why?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Today is Sunday and there is often an excellent band concert in the SLP kiosko in el centro.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I can´t speak of Aguascalientes, having never been there but I am quite fond of the San Luis Potosí historic colonial center which is filled with restaurants, attractive historic buildings and pleasant pedestrian-only walkways. I haven´t been there since we moved to Chiapas a few years ago but when staying there, I was always driving between Lake Chapala and Nuevo Laredo and would stop and stay at one of the modern hotels near Centro and take taxis into Centro for nice strolls among the colonial buildings and good food at restaurants there. A very pleasant and attractive town - at least in the historic center. If you go that way and are headed south, skip the autopista out of San Luis and take the old libre for a fine look at the beautiful high desert countryside surrounding the city. Beautiful and worth the trouble of taking the libre versus the cuota. Not that much traffic either, normally.


----------

